# [SOLVED] New build - some help needed



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello again!

I decided to make a new build soon in the future, but I need you to help me decide what parts to choose, will they fit together and so on (I don't know a lot about hardware, basics yeah, but, you know).

Here are my answers to those stickied questions:

Budget: Well, prices here are really different then they are in the USA for example. A lot more expensive, like in most of Europe I believe. Margins are usually above 50% and sometimes even 200%. They most often go double, and in some cases even triple. So, I'll just say my budget will be good enough for a decent gaming system. Nothing over the top, but good enough. I'll tell you will I be able to afford components you recommend.

Brands: I prefer Intel and Nvidia, but the only reason is because I always had those and I'm used to them. So I guess it doesn't really matter.

Multitasking: I'm uh.. Not sure what this means!

Gaming: Yes, that is the main reason for the new build. I hope to be able to play all the new games decently.

Calculations: Most likely not.

Overclocking: No.

Storage: I thought I'll just reformat my old HDD and use that. Is that okay? (500 GB)

Legacy Support: I'd prefer if it had PS/2 ports, but it's fine without

Operating System: Windows 7 with Ubuntu on dual boot

Accessories: No.

Recycled Components: Yes, my HDD, my DVD drive and possibly the case. And some fans.

Location: Bosnia and Herzegovina

Stores: Well, here is a list of components I can get here: http://mp.imtec.ba/ArtikliMalGrid.aspx There's no full english variant of the page, so I'll try and give you intrusctions. Just press "Komponente" on the left, then you'll get a list to choose from. Procesori - processors. Matične ploče - motherboards. Hard diskovi - HDD. Grafičke kartice - graphic cards. Kućišta - cases.

Any other questions I'll gladly answer.

Also, keep in mind that this is my first custom build. I picked this option to save a few bucks. So yes, thanks in advance!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

That link is to a site and no items are listed.
Make a list of the Brand Name & Model number of the components, as listed below, you propose and we can advise accordingly.

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Just list the components you are considering purchasing.


Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.



All of the PSU's you list range from junk to poor quality.
Use this link as a guide: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/intel-and-amd-build-list-revised-662987.html


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Oh, sorry, misunderstanding then.

What about this:
GIGABYTE MB GA-Z77X-D3H; LGA1155, Intel Z77 - Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz LGA1155 BOX - Kingston Hyper-X DDR3 8GB (2x4) 1600MHz, KHX1600C9D3X1K2/8GX - Asus VGA GTX560 Ti 1GB DDR5; ENGTX560TI/DCII/2DI/1GD5; nVidia

Bad? Good? Also, will I be able to reuse my DVD drive and HDD?

About the PSU, I'm gonna try and find a better quality one. If all else fails, I'm gonna get one from ebay I suppose.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Mobo and CPU are good.
I would suggest G.Skill or Corsair for the RAM.
560 ti is good if you use a good quality 550W minimum PSU with it. XFX & SeaSonic are top quality. Corsair PSU's are acceptable but not the CX-GS-M Series).
You can reuse the optical and Hdd but you will have to do a fresh install of the OS,


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Alright, thank you. I'm gonna ask you soon about the PSU, depending on what I find.

I'm not sure can I get those RAM's. I'm gonna try, but not sure. Is Kingston okay? Are those just slightly better or is there a significant difference?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Kingston is not noted fro good compatibility or reliability. Crucial is always good if you can't find any G.Skill or Corsair.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Anything good out of these perhaps?

APACER, TAKEMS, MUSHKIN, TRANSCEND, EXCELERAM, ADATA

Gonna still look around and see if I can find those good quality ones though.

Also, would I need a CPU cooler or is the default one okay? (I don't plan to overclock)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Keep looking. Does that website have any Crucial RAM?

If your not going to overclock then the stock fan should be fine.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Hi Neko,

Get the Intel Core i7-3770 instead of the "K" version as you are not going to OC. You can save yourself a fair bit and put that extra cash towards a good quality PSU. XFX would be my suggestion if you can get your hands on one!


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Ah, thank you helios. That will save me quite a but (about 50$) and like you said, help me with the PSU.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Keep looking. Does that website have any Crucial RAM?


No, only those that I listed. I'm gonna look around around though.

I found an XFX PSU. Only a 650W one, but I guess that will do. (PSU XFX 650W XXX Edition) I saved a bit from the helios' CPU suggestion and I think it will fit into my budget, depending on how much the RAM will be.

Another question:

Does my old case fit the new motherboard?


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

I found a Seasonic SS-620GM, 620W PSU.

Is that good enough?

Still nothing on the RAM, I'll keep looking.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

All seasonic and XFX psu's are top quality and a 620W will be more than enough for your system, yes.

Hanakins769 please make your own thread so we can help you,

Thanks,
Alt


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

The Mobo you selected is ATX, if your case is a Mid-Tower or larger, the Mobo will fit.
If we knew the Brand & Model of your old case , we could be more definitive.



neko_ceko said:


> APACER, TAKEMS, MUSHKIN, TRANSCEND, EXCELERAM, ADATA
> 
> 
> Also, would I need a CPU cooler or is the default one okay? (I don't plan to overclock)


Mushkin is good RAM. 

The OEM CPU heatsink/fan will be fine with no OC.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Good, then SeaSonic it is!

Brand of my old case is TrendSonic, but I'm not sure on the model. Anywhere I cna check this? If not, then is there a way to recognize if it's ATX compatible?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

The Mobo in the pic you posted is ATX so there should be no problems.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Good, okay.

So, to recap:

Mobo: GIGABYTE MB GA-Z77X-D3H; LGA1155, Intel Z77 
CPU : Intel Core i7-3770 3.4GHz LGA1155 BOX 
GPU: Asus VGA GTX560 Ti 1GB DDR5; ENGTX560TI/DCII/2DI/1GD5; nVidia 
PSU: Seasonic SS-620GM, 620W 
Optical drive: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50 
HDD: Seagate STM3500418AS ATA Device 

And RAM.. I'll still see what I can find, but I'm probably gonna get Crucial or Corsair on ebay (or an ebay equivalent for my region). The Mushkin one was only in 2 GB, so yeah.

All good? Any changes you want to suggest before I finalise it? Anything I missed?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Looks like a keeper. 
2x2GB of RAM is good for normal use. We suggest 2x4GB primarily because the low RAM prices.


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: New build - some help needed*

Great, thanks everyone.

I'll mark this as solved then.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

